# Integrated Phone in 2000 M5



## dgeiger (Jan 29, 2005)

I just purchased a 2000 M5. I thought my old 911 was a fun car ... this thing is unbelievable! Anyway, it has an integrated phone option. I found some info on the web on BMW universal handsfree (ULF) bluetooth based system. Can anyone tell me if bluetooth technology is what I have in my 2000 model year car. If not, what is it? The owners manual just refers me to my local dealer. Thanks,

Doug (happy new BMW owner)


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

No, you don't have bluetooth. What you do have is pre wiring for an old fashioned car phone, probably a motorola. Its really not worth getting...


----------



## dgeiger (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks. I see aftermarket bluetooth retrofit kits out there (from Advanced Autovations). Anyone had success with one of these? I'd like to install one if they really work. Thanks,


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

Go to m5board.com and do a search on bluetooth...lots of information.


----------

